# Words A Good Wife Should Say (PG-16)



## crewdawg52 (Aug 17, 2007)

Words men should be hearing!

-  Are you sure you've had enough to drink?

-  Shouldn't you be down at the bar with your friends?

-  That was a GREAT fart!  Do another!

-  I've decided to stop wearing clothes around the house.

-  You're so sexy when you're hungover.

-  I'd rather watch football and drink deer with you than go shopping.

-  Let's subscribe to Hustler.

-  Say honey, lets go to the mall so you can check out the girls' butts.

-  I'll be outside painting the house

-  I love it when you play golf on Sunday.  I just wish you had time to play it
   on Saturday too.

-  Honey, our new neighbor's daughter is sunbathing again.  Come out and 
   see.

-  I know it's alot tighter back there, but please try again.

-  Oh no, I'll take the car to have the oil changed.

-  Do me a favor and skip the stupid Valentines card.  Go out and buy your-
   self some new clubs.

-  I understand fully.  Our annivrsary is only once a year.  You go ahead and
   go hunting with the guys.  It's a great stress reliever.

-  Listen, I make enough money for the both of us.  Why don't you retire and
   get that handicap down to a 7.

-  I signed up for yoga and stretching classes so that I can get my ankles 
   behind my head just for you.


----------



## ba_loko (Aug 17, 2007)

I'm forwarding this to my wife.......wish me luck.


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 17, 2007)

*Dang, does such a creature exist? *


----------



## vulcan75001 (Aug 17, 2007)

Kev.
Hope ya have the dog house fully furnished, and lot of paper towels to clean up the mess when  the Chit hits the fan....


----------



## wvsmokeman (Aug 17, 2007)

Ah, we can dream can't we ?


----------



## bbq bubba (Aug 17, 2007)

Well Geoff, should be nice talking to you at Silver lake with your jaw wired shut!!


----------



## mossymo (Aug 17, 2007)

I made a copy of all of these rules and printed them out and taped them to our headbord. My wife tells me her attorney will use this as evidence..... I am going with the thought that these are not rules;..... just suggestions....


----------



## gypsyseagod (Aug 17, 2007)

just tell her to start sleeping w/ the divorce lawyer..he'll be done w/ closing arguements before she is.....(no offense tatonka-just sounded like a good lawyer joke in the making)


----------



## bigarm's smokin (Aug 17, 2007)

*A "Good lawyer" , Gypsy, thats an oxiymoron, or is it, I'm a moron? I thinks its, "time to hit the hay"  nite y'all. 
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	



*


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 17, 2007)

Just like a woman... never satisfied.


----------



## blackhawk19 (Aug 17, 2007)

Good one Dawg


----------

